# Ewart manor..Northumberland



## Mikeymutt (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks too mookster for the tip off on this one, I was heading home from Scotland around Christmas so thought I would stop. A little trek through the trees and you get too the property, and it really is a lovely sight when you first see it. The manor a grade two listed building was built in the late 1700's by Horace St. Paul after purchasing it from his brother it was passed through the family until 1937, when the present owner could not keep up the maintenance has it had got a bit of dilapidated. The army took it on during the Second World War and it has lay disused virtually since then..the place is fairl stripped but has some lovely features, the maps on the wall being my favourite.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2019)

Another fantastic place Mikey and cracking report.


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 29, 2019)

Once the roof goes, the rest follows..

It's a stunning place. That location has seen so much history - 8 miles away you'll find ancient cup and ring marks carved into huge lumps of bed rock. Also nearby was the old air field which was mostly dug out for stones buried in the alluvial deposits. Nearby is also a massive modern gas pumping station and close to that a high voltage inter-connector linking Scotland with England.
It's as if everything continued and left this beautiful structure behind..

I've not visited yet and I'm not sure if I will. My reason being that the photos I've seen so far cannot be bettered. Every report captures the place so well.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 29, 2019)

Beautiful place, shame its such a mess inside again as a lot seem to be!


----------



## mookster (Mar 29, 2019)

There's some military remains not far from here at all, had I known about them at the time I'd have let you know too as you do like those sort of things


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 30, 2019)

mookster said:


> There's some military remains not far from here at all, had I known about them at the time I'd have let you know too as you do like those sort of things




Yup. I reckon there's far more to the place than meets the eye. You see a few smashed military buildings beside the main road but I'll bet others are in fair condition..

Mildfield Not just an airfield


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 30, 2019)

That's a nice find, pity that its in such a state.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 30, 2019)

Sausage;359289.I've not visited yet and I'm not sure if I will. My reason being that the photos I've seen so far cannot be bettered. Every report captures the place so well.[/QUOTE said:


> A man after my own heart - With a well photographed report to study (which this is as it contains nice sized images), one really has no need to actually visit. Having spent many hours studying photographs for forensic purposes, I know that a set of photographs that completely record the points of interest of a location; will - if studied carefully and methodically, give one far more information than a limited time on site. The proviso being that one has to take relevant images and enough of them. In many explores one has a conflict of interests going on - looking around and getting immersed in the location, whilst keeping one's wits about one and listening for other intruders, looking out soft floors or other hazards etc. So it is no surprise that we sometimes miss actually seeing things, until we examine our photographic record.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 6, 2019)

Thank you all..I am sure it's,still worth going sausage.too see it with your own eyes. If I had known about military stuff nearby I certainly would have given it a look.i should have guessed when you can see military colours in the hall. Ds I always look at my photos after and like you say you see things you missed.which you think how did I miss that


----------



## ScottyBoy (Aug 18, 2019)

I was there recently and find these photos do the place perfect justice. The stairs up to the turret are solid all the way up but the little ricketty ladder at the top is a bit hairy. Once at the top it is well worth it. As I was leaving there was a lot of banging inside - not sure if someone was doing work as I think the place is probably unsalvageable - but it was a bit spooky as it was quiet as the grave when looking round.


----------

